# Sarah's Motivation... Come and Kick My Ass...



## SpinQueen (Mar 28, 2004)

I'm not good about posting meal by meal, workout by workout type journals. I'm just going to use this place to journal what I need in order to stay on track.

I'm about 180, 5' 9" 25% bf.

I'm a 22 yr old female. 

I was grossly obese all my life, until last year. I got down to about 165, but have recently relapsed and put on some weight. 

I don't believe in low carb diets, I believe in eating the rights carbs. Fruits, veggies, and whole grains. That, combined with lean proteins like egg whites, chicken, turkey and fish, plus healthy fats (flax oil caps, nat pb, and almonds) should get me back to where I was. Then I can progress from there.

I'm currently taking some leptigen Rebirth.

My BMR is 1810 (I used the body gem to measure it) and I'm keeping my kcal no higher than 1500 per day.

Please, please, please, come in here and kick my butt into shape. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 28, 2004)

ill kick your ass all up the street lol 

good luck with everything

starting journal is good


----------



## SpinQueen (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks

Today was pretty decent.

Cardio day, did some plyo's and ran three miles.

Ate pretty well, all good stuff. Fiber One, oats, fruits, tons of veggies, some egg whites.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 28, 2004)

woah! you ran 3 miles :-0

thats amazing good job

I wish i would do that


----------



## atherjen (Mar 29, 2004)

HI Sarah!  Best of luck with your goals! Ill def be following along! love your attitude! you can do it!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SpinQueen *_
> Thanks
> 
> Today was pretty decent.
> ...




Can you please post you workout with the specifics as to the exerccises you are doing.  Not to sound like an asshole or offend you but at your weight and bf% I think plyos may be a little much for you as the reactive forces placed on your body during deceleration will be so great.....also, did you do the plyo's before or after the distance run?

Oh yeah....good luck and I will kick your ass too


----------



## SpinQueen (Mar 29, 2004)

I can handle the plyo's. 

I usually do them before the run, but it was after yesterday because I was doing it with a client and she won't do it unless I do it with her.

I got up this morning and ran three miles again. And I'm teaching a spinning class tonight, so cardio day again.


----------



## SpinQueen (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks, atherjen! I love your attitude too! I read your journal for inspiration.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 29, 2004)

"Spin" queen?  I see you teach spinning classes, but do you do any outdoor riding?  Just curious.  

I am Baboon, and I am an MTB-aholic.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 29, 2004)

Good luck Spinqueen.  

I'm glad to see you don't do low carb.   Too often you see overweight people resorting to a fast fat loss method instead of a lifestyle plan.  Good Job


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2004)

Good Luck Spinqueen with your goals!!!


----------



## SpinQueen (Mar 29, 2004)

Baboon,

I haven't hit the outdoors yet, but I plan on doing a long ride this weekend with a friend who's lending me his bike.


----------



## jstar (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi Spinqueen 

Good luck with your goals! Starting a journal is the best thing you can do for yourself, IMO. There is so much support and motivation here....and, um, oh yeah, ass-kicking if you need it


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 29, 2004)

Just dropping in for your daily dose of ass-kicking


----------



## SpinQueen (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks

Pretty good day. 

I had two protein bars, which I don't like, but what can I say.

Certainly burned off a lot, though, 3 mile run am empty stomach.

PM Spinning class, did chest tonight, and a bit of elliptical.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 30, 2004)

<----- Me kicking your ass (i hope its a nice one)


----------



## SpinQueen (Mar 30, 2004)

Kind of gross morning. I cut myself on a metal clip when I was putting weight on a bar this morning. Then my battery died on my mp3 player while I was on the lliptical, so I had to cut cardio short because I cannot be on there without music. 

Oh, well. I have to run with a client tonight, so I'll get more in.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 30, 2004)

I hate days like that


----------



## atherjen (Mar 30, 2004)

Hope you day gets better SQ!  sounds like you had some intense workouts yestarday!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 30, 2004)

ill say! ^

i cant believe all the cardio you do 

good job


----------



## SpinQueen (Apr 1, 2004)

Out of comission for two days with the flu. Blech.

But I'm back to it today. I was still a bit tired, so I skipped the morning cardio, but I taught Spinning tonight. 

Good day as far as food goes


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2004)

yea i just got over a cold 

Now i really need to get my workouts back on schedule


----------



## SpinQueen (Apr 2, 2004)

Okay, I couldn't do a morning workout today. I was up waaaay too late.

Meal 1: 1/2 cup oatmeal, 2 tbsps pb

Meal 2: 1 cup cantaloupe

Meal 3: Tuna wrap (1 whole wheat tortilla, 1/2 tuna pouch, lettuce, 1 tbsp fat free sour cream)

I'm planning to have three more meals.
Meal 4: A salad with tuna, lettuce, zuccini, and some All Bran.
Meal 5: A pear maybe?
Meal 6: Protein Powder and water.


----------



## SpinQueen (Apr 2, 2004)

Okay, meals 4 and 5 ended up being protein bars because I had some extra clients tonight. 

Right now I'm eating the salad I would ahve had earlier. And I will also have a sugar free oatmeal cookie that I'm baking right now (atherjen's recipe. Thanks, jen!)

I ran three miles and did back today.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 3, 2004)

yumm yumm! enjoy those cookis Sarah!  

3 miles, wowie fun!  

protein bars? yikes! Ill let you by THIS time!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2004)

Sounds like you're doing well queen.....Good luck to you!!


----------



## jstar (Apr 3, 2004)

Glad you are feeling better!

Mmmm I have to check out that sf cookie recipe. AJ has a lot of great recipes, if I wasn't so lazy I would experiment more with them.

Have a great day!


----------



## SpinQueen (Apr 4, 2004)

Excellent day, even though no one else will agree with me. 

I had breakfast and lunch, and that's it. I'm too tired to eat, going to sleep.


----------



## SpinQueen (Apr 4, 2004)

Nevermind, couldn't sleep. Got hungry.

I ate the rest of my chicken breast and salad from lunch, and some wheat bread with natural pb. Not great before bed, but what can I do?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

sounds like you didnt eat enough during the day-thats why you do so hungry!  silly woman! no worries doesnt sound like you ate much all day, that before bed snack went to feed your body! 

Have a great day!


----------



## SpinQueen (Apr 6, 2004)

Thinking of doing some carb cycling.

Anyone have any suggestions on an effective way to do this?

My workout schedule looks something like this:

Am Cardio on an empty stomach almost every morning, even if it's light, I like to do SOMEthing.

Weight training in the evening.
Mon: Chest/Tri's/Abs
Tues: Quads/Glutes/Calves
Wed: Bi's/Tri's/Hamstrings/Abs
Thur: Shoulders
Fri: Back/Bi's/Abs

On Mondays and Thursdays I teach Spinning.

Sat and Sun I usually just do cardio.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

Morning Sarah!  

just a couple questions- your training tri's 3x week? and bi's 2x? how come? 
have you read TP's article on Carb Cycling? it works very well! and easy to follow. something you may look in to 

Have a super day!


----------



## SpinQueen (Apr 6, 2004)

I do tri's 2 times, not three. My upper body strength is not nearly as nice as it could be, so I'm trying to work hard on that. It works well for me. 

I will check out the article, thanks


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

oppspss I think it was still TOO early in the morning for me! now i see tri's 2x!  sorry Im a goon! hah


----------



## SpinQueen (Apr 7, 2004)

No worries. I am non-functional that early as well.


Tp's article was fabulous!!! Absolutely EVERYTHING I needed to know about the carb cycling was in there.

the only thing it didn't tell me was how I will survive on no carb day without my precious oatmeal!!! 

Strength...


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

I know how you feel!!! I was the same on no carb days and no oaties! but then I adjusted and didnt crave em as much!


----------



## SpinQueen (Apr 7, 2004)

What do *you* eat for breakfast on a no carb day? I am not sure if egg whites would fill me up enough by themselves.


----------



## Cate (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey girl  You will do great!

Do you like protein powder? Also, remember, you are not limited to breakfast foods at breakfast. Others will be more helpfull since I'm a vegetarian


----------



## Jodi (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SpinQueen *_
> What do *you* eat for breakfast on a no carb day? I am not sure if egg whites would fill me up enough by themselves.


1 Whole Egg, 4 Whites, 1/4 C. Cottage Cheese, 1 C. Broccoli, 1/4 C. FF L/C Milk.  

I make a Broccoli & Cheese Omlet


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

dang i gotta find an emoticon of a smily kicking
another smily in the ass


----------



## SpinQueen (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the breakfast ideas. I'm currently working out what I think would be the most efficient carb cycle, and will post when I'm done. Then you guys can tell me if it works

No one should ever underestimate the knowledge of others. I love having such a wealth of information here!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

I would usually have veggie omlets(and I mean loaded with veggies!)  helped to fill me up some!


----------



## SpinQueen (Apr 9, 2004)

I love veggies. 

I'm doing pretty well so far! I haven't gotten on a scale in a long time, they depress me, but I've been looking thinner.


----------



## SpinQueen (Apr 9, 2004)

Got up and worked my ass off this morning. Did back, and jumped rope in between sets to keep my heart rate up.

Taught an intense spinning class tonight.

I'm ahving some salmon and veggies right now. Yum.


----------



## SpinQueen (May 3, 2004)

Okay, been a while. I get so caught up with work and all...


I believe I will carb cycle as follows:

Low/High/No/Low/High/No/Low

Mon: Chest/Tri's (low)
Tues: Glutes/Quads/Hams/Abs (High)
Wed: Cardio Only (No)
Thurs: Shoulders (Low)
Fri: Back/Bi's (High)
Sat: Cardio (No)
Sun: Cardio (low)


Does this look okay?


----------



## SpinQueen (May 4, 2004)

Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## SpinQueen (May 5, 2004)

Great day!

Meal 1: 1 cup egg whites, 1 cup mushrooms

2: Half a pure protein bar.

3: 1 cup chicken breast, side salad no dressing.

4: protein bar.

5: celery, turkey breast

6: turkey, veggies.


----------

